# actual research on antidepressants and ibs



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

jeff just posted an article in the news forum that shows paxil and fiber help ibs (it doesn't say if it's ibs-d or ibs-c, but it's the first actual study I've seen on this.tom


----------

